# Canada



## SnowbirdInFlight

Can anyone tell me if they have ever been to Canada? If so, where and how were the camping sites?


----------



## C Nash

Canada

What part of Canada? Went through Canada on our way to Alaska last summer and found plenty of campgrounds. Prices about the same as here after money conversion. High gas prices but guess we should be used to that now.  Looks good on the signs .98 if you just forget that's for a liter. 
By the way snowbird, turn the caps off   everyone is not hard of hearing and blind like me :laugh:  Don't know why but that's considered shouting  
Woops after re reading think you are just using large fonts


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

Yep, I know all caps is considered 'yelling or shouting', lol, I wanted to increase the font size so it would be easy to read, guess I just got a little carried away with the size. 

My husband and I are from Southern Illinois and will be going up through IL, Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Our plans are to go into Canada from Internationl Falls, MN. Then we don't know which would be better for us - right to Ontario or left to Manitoba. Is there anyone who has been to either of these places and what area is best for camping and site-seeing? 

We would appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

Well, we went to Canada, & saw the three little bears, ha ha. Well, we first saw a female black bear with her cub and then later another bear. We also saw two live moose and two dead along side the road. We were only able to stop and get pix of the moose though, 'cause we had no way to pull over to get pix of the bears, dang-it! Right now we're staying at this campground http://www.townandcountrycampground.com/

We went to Dryden via 502 from International Falls and stayed at the Aaron Provencial Park in Ontario. For pix of Wisconsin and Canada go to http://photobucket.com/albums/a331/CanadaDry/  and the password is:  look

We're off to the Mall of America tomorrow!


----------



## Hostess

Canada

We are welcoming everyone to Beautiful BC.
 I found yesterday some forums to write too, and tried it for the first time. I found out that there are not many forums available for Canadians in the RV world. But we are in the tourist business, and who would be closer to us than our neighbours from the south.
If you are planning a trip thru BC, I hope you will stop by our small Campground,South of Valemount, on Hwy 5, towards Jasper Alberta. We have sites along the Campcreek, with view of a glacier, 10 with power, and a large area for group camping. A nice clean washroom building, with 2 showers and 3 toilets. Walking path to a lagoon, for bird and wildlife viewing.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

After going to Canada I have some very strong opinions on the Country:

What I really, really disliked about Canada was the HIGH prices of EVERYTHING! Even with the rate of exchange you ended up paying more than you would in the US.   

Add that to the fact that the sales tax is totally outrageous! When I complained at one store a native said, "But, we have excellent Health Care because of that." She didn't seen to get the fact that I didn't want to have to pay for HER great health care!  :angry: 

The third thing I disliked was the fact that it might as well have been the US. Wal-Marts, McDonald's, etc. The only thing really different was, the bear and moose, no wait, you can get that in Minnesota!  

Then the thing I hated worse than all that was the fact that the people were so UNFRIENDLY. Go anywhere in the US and stay at a campground. Then drive through that campground and wave at the people sitting outside their camper. They wave back and smile. Now, do the same thing where we stayed in Aaron PP outside of Dryden, Ontario in Canada. They give you looks as if to say, "I don't know you, why are you waving?"  :disapprove: 

Would I recommend going to Canada, yes, if you just want to say you have been there. Cross over, turn around and go back. You can say you've been there. For the same type of terrain, stay in Minnesota, it's much friendlier and cheaper!   

By the way, the Mall of America was fantastic! Lots of great stores and eateries!  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Canada

I found the people across BC and Yukon canada to be very friendly. There is also some kind of form that you can fill out and get refunds on the taxes if you keep records.  Didn't want to go to the trouble myself. I was a vistor to their country so didn't mind helping out and abiding by their rules.  Prices were high but go to any vacation area here and prices are also high. As we in Alabama have found out if you are in another country (ARUBA) you live by their rules or you better stay home. When we crossed the border into Canada they asked us how much money, credit card we had.  Nearly riled this old southern country boy and was about to tell them it was none of their business but though better of it. Found out later they want to be sure you have enough to get back out of the country.  Maybe we could learn from this here in the good old USA.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

Maybe where you stayed was different. We were in Onterio and Dryden to be specific. For us the prices were way over the top and the people (85%) were NOT very friendly. Maybe BC and Yukon has a different class of people. However, we've decided to never go back.


----------



## n/a5

Canada

To Snowbirdinflight:
Thanks for your great comments, just to let you know that you shouldn't put all your eggs in the same basket.  

We are from Canada and when we travel in United States we have had some bad experiences, but we don't write in forums about it.

If you didn't like your experience, too bad, because I am a full timer in a motorhome an live in a campground were there is a lot of Americains coming in, and they all happy with there trip.

Maybe you are the one with the problem.


----------



## DL Rupper

Canada

Stay out of Quebec.  They are not only unfiendly, they are down right rude :evil: .  They will ignore you if you speak English, unless the only way they can get your money is to grunt a  few words of English.


For the most part Canadians are envious of the U.S.A., :bleh:  and want to put us down any chance they get.  Hope they stay up North when it gets cold and keep all of their home grown and imported Islamic Terrorists in Canada with them.  I'm sure sooner or later they (terrorists) will turn on them.  Annexation anyone.  Don't forget a recent Canadian poll showed the kids in Canada thought we were evil people.  Of course they were brainwashed by the CBC.  Thank God Fox News is now allowed to be broadcast in Canada.  Maybe, just maybe, they can get to hear the other side of the story.  You would have thought if they were  good neighbors, they would have joined us in our "War on Terror". But then again they are getting a free ride, after all they don't need any Armed Forces, they know we will shed our blood to protect them.  Saves them money that way.


----------



## n/a5

Canada

Is this a forum about politic between USA and Canada or for destination for camping (RV) ??????


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

Well, you wouldn't know they didn't have armed forces to listen to their tv broadcasts, lol. All we heard on the one english speaking channel we got was about all the brave men who fought in WWII. You would have thought they were the only soldiers in that war, lol.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

Go to Mexico! Shopping is great, prices are even better, and the people there are so incredibly friendly! And Texas has got to be the friendliest state there is! We used to go to Florida but since they have been hit by storms, we went to Texas last year and boy did we see the difference. They absolutely love the snowbirds!


----------



## DL Rupper

Canada

To Canada:  Just  want our friendly RV'ers to be aware of what Canadians thinks of us and how they might be treated in Canada.  Remember your young people think we are evil. I saw the poll. I will admit that the people in BC and western Canada were much nicer than those in eastern Canada especially Quebec. However, I can't recommend Canada until I see a change in your attitude towards the U.S.
If you want our camping $$$ you need to treat us like the allies and/or protectors of your freedom we are.


----------



## janicenlarry

Canada

We have been to Canada (both coasts) a number of times in recent years and with the exception of Quebec, found the people to be very friendly.  Their high 15% sales tax is a turnoff however obtain info and forms from your nearest Canadian Consulate (can do via internet).  You will find that you can get a tax refund on many items, including campgrounds.  You will also learn what you can take in as well.  We were surprised last summer when they confiscated all of our cat food (both canned and dry).  Think it was in retaliation for our mad cow embargo.  Just went down the street and replaced it all with the same brands but from a Canadian store.
Get advance info, keep a positive attitude and you will thoroughly enjoy a beautiful country. :laugh:


----------



## Gritz

Canada

We were gone 2 months on a trip to Alaska last year and much of our time was spent in traveling through Canada, and only a couple of incidents seemed unfriendly.  First at the border crossing ... where I wasn't sure if the guy might have been Russian or something. Anyway ... I thought he was somewhat curt and rude, and arrogant. That was our first experience.  Then we stayed in Banff Park 3 days and seemed to notice an "attitude" in the Canadian campers. Saying "Good Morning" in the campground was often returned with a blank stare ... you would have thought we were saying "Go to Hell". So it was kind of a bad start. I'm certain I would never travel east of Banff Park for RVing. But during the rest of our travels the Canadians were very friendly and accomodating ... even at the Northern border. And returning home through BC was about as friendly as it gets. So probably the eastern half of Canada is somewhat indoctrinated .... and the western half ... more like us (nice, friendly, compassionate, generous, etc,etc.)    I would not hesitate though, to make the trip again.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

If I did ever decide to give it another go, I think I'll avoid Ontario and go West, young RVer, go West, lol. But, like I said I didn't find the stores or terrain really worth the visit, so it's doubtful I'd go back just to pay the higher prices and the outrageous tax! I prefer the good old USA   . Of course Mexico is always great!


----------



## Jimmy266

Canada

First off... this is supposed to be about travel, not about politics.  Since you decided to wade in there... I am a Canadian.  I do my best to be nice and polite to anyone, but yes people from Quebec and Ontario are generally rude these days... they watch too much TV and believe the world is a cold hard place.  I do not envy the US, don't know where you pulled that idea out of, we have the same facilities as you have there and less crime.  We can watch Fox news or CBC or BBC for that matter.  Most Canadians don't limit themselves to a single point of view by watching a single news channel.

Quebec and Ontario are known as CENTRAL Canada.  Don't confuse them with the best part of Canada, the EAST COAST.  The friendliest place in Canada without having to go so far North your teeth freeze.  I live in New Brunswick, just on the other side of Maine.  A trip from here, to Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and Newfoundland would be fantastic.  Newfoundland I think is the friendliest place on earth.  Every person I've met from there has been nice, which sounds kind of strange, but that's my experience.

When we are in the states we pay state taxes.  I don't get any benefits from that, and there is no reciprocal US program to give Canadian residents the US taxes back.  We get a lot of people coming here to buy cheap cars, drive them south and get their tax back.  Sneaky.  Yes, generally we pay more for items, especially since most of them are imported from the US, but since we have one of the highest standards of living in the world we don't mind too much.

You people have to realize, Canadians aren't mad at/hate you as Americans... we hate your Government.  It's simple really, they don't follow any laws but the ones they make up in their heads.  Softwood lumber for example.  The US Govt. is seizing billions of dollars in duties that are against international law.  Not only that, but trade panels staffed with Americans are even ruling the USGovt. is wrong.  Couple that with the fact that a court ruled today that foreigners have ABSOLUTELY NO RIGHTS in the US makes me never want to go there again.  So yeah, we like to play fair here in Canada, and when someone doesn't play fair we hate them.  It makes us even more mad when someone tells us, "well, no one ever said you had to play fair."  Trust me, if we didn't play fair the US wouldn't stand for it.

Yes I'm bitter... but you are always welcome to camp near me and have a beer.  I might even wave at you if I don't know you and you wave at me.  IF you say good morning, don't mumble it and expect a response... make it loud and clear.  Lately I've even taken to repeating it even more loudly for those Quebec tourists we have coming through here.


----------



## ARCHER

Canada

Well, read them all and only got a couple comments to make:

If you went to Canada and enjoyed it, go back.
If you went to Canada and did not enjoy it, don't go back.

Is about as simple as that folks. 

 No need to trash the entire country because of some bad experiences you may have had. (I've had them right here in the good ole USA, BUT don't post notes and trash the entire place).  I don't believe anyone hijacked you to Canada.

The last three winters snowbirding in Florida, we had several Canadians in the park and they were actually some of the  more friendly folks there...guess we were lucky, but enjoyed them a lot.  Yes, Quebec folks are different and not as friendly as other Canadians, but you can say the same about some areas here (like you use to hear how unfriendly New Yorkers are).
Enjoy life and move on to those things that make you happy.         :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Canada

Hey Jimmy 266, don't expect any greeting.  We don't like rude RV'ers.  I had the same expierience in Banff Nat'L Park last year as Gritz did.  As far as I'm concerned stay home in the winter, leaves more places for U.S. RV'ers to stay.  You need us more than we need you.  When the U.S.S.R. was right on your doorstep your politics were alot different.  Please keep your friendly Terrorist's in Canada.  At least your MaMa (England) knows what to do with them now.  Hope you don't wake up one day to a terrorist attack.  Remember we (The U.S. people) guarantee your freedom, its for sure your Armed Forces don't.  They are a joke.  You would be speaking Russian now if it weren't for the U.S. defeating them in the cold war.  No thank you's ever recieved.  All we get from you is crap
about freeing the Iraq people.  

The cheeper cars you talk about are our car manufacture's gift in cheaper prices because they know after you pay your high tax's your socialistic government demands, you don't have enough left over to afford our cars.  We all know you don't make any automobiles.  So don't get sanctimonious.  Hope you don't get sick, because your great social health care system is rather slow to respond.  You may have to come South to get our superior health care.  I understand that is what your wealthier citizens do.  So much for the highest standard of living in the world.

I did visit your Easteren Provinces in 1999, The scenery was great, no wildlife (2 deer in 2 mos), must be your great environmental policies at work, and everyone was friendly until we got to Quebec.  That was before 9/11 and Canada's condemnation of our response.  Again I hope the terrorist don't attack you, but if they do, I'm sure our response will be to help you defeat them. 

Until just recently all you had was the CBC and BBC both left wing socialistic news rags.  You have been brainwashed for the last 40 years. The CBC poll showing your children think we are evil is proof of that. Thank God Fox News has been removed from the censored category and you Canadians can finally get the other story.  Hope it doesn't take 10 years to sink in.

P.S.  If U.S. RV'ers are ignored and treated rude either in Canadian or U.S. RV parks by Canadians, it becomes a topic that should be posted in an RV Forum, regardless whether it is political.  Politics is what is driving the the Canadians to be unfriendly and rude.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

quote:You people have to realize, Canadians aren't mad at/hate you as Americans... we hate your Government

Obviously you don't get it, do you? In the USA the people ARE the government, so in fact, you do hate us! And I never said I hated Canada, I just stated that I didn't like the unfriendly people, high prices, and high taxes. You mister are the very bitter, hateful, man from Canada. And you can keep it and I'll keep my money. Oh and it's fine with me if you don't come back to America, home of the free. We don't need people like you here.


----------



## Jimmy266

Canada

Don't get all hurt personally there snowbird.  You aren't your government... trust me.  You can't be as cold, ruthless and uncaring as an entity like that.  I am not hateful, I just don't like the policies of your Govenment.  Simple as that.  My comments were directed at those dishing Canada and Canadians in general.  If you can dish it, take it.

I'm not going to comment on most of what Rupper said, except to say misinformation breeds contempt, and that we FULLY SUPPORTED YOU during the 9/11 crisis.  Planes landed on our runways and we even let passengers stay in our own homes free of charge.  We also have men dying for you in Afghanistan because you had to run off somewhere else to get your oil, leaving the terrorists to the multinational force there.


----------



## DL Rupper

Canada

Jimmy, would you please explain what oil you are talking about.  That little jab came right out of the far leftest commie disinformation propaganda.  We haven't recieved any money back from Iraq and we haven't taken a dimes worth of Iraqi oil.  In fact all we have done is free 50 Million people at an expense of $250 Billion U.S. and still climbing.  Not to mention the expense of our nuclear deterent you so ungraciously benefit from.  Try living in the real world. As snowbirdInflight said, we the people are the government.  Your policy of harboring terrorist's will get you just what England got.  They, thank God, are starting to see the real world now.  Take your blinders off.  I don't think you have men dying for us in Afganistan, if you looked at it realistically they are dying for you.  I believe we still have more troops in Afganistan than the rest of the Multinational Forces combined.  We are still the protectors of free societies worldwide. We didn't attack the terrorist's they attacked us.  They are in your house so you might want to get your noses out of the air and take a closer look at your policies as they concern your open arms to all immigrants.  They just might bite.  Have a good night and sleep well our forces are protecting you.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

LOL, believe me you could never hurt me personally or otherwise Jimmy, trust me. And I believe you aren't commenting on what Rupper said because you know he is right. So, we'll just leave it at that and you can stay up there in Canada, unlike the smart people like Peter Jennings and others who came to America and became a US citizen. Why? Because he and others know we are the best.  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Canada

(IMO) Peter Jennings should have stayed out of AMERICA :angry:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

Well, I didn't say I WANTED him here   . I just used him as an example . He was one of the many Canadians who have abandoned their 'great Canada' for a much better Country. I personally think he should have stayed in Canada too!


----------



## C Nash

Canada

Thanks Snowbird, really could not believe you were a Jennings fan :approve: . I got mad ever time I listened to him. :angry:  Seemed to be another newscaster that was against everything America did.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

I know, everything he said had a ring of 'put-down USA' to it, yet even he saw our great Country was much better than Canada, lol.


----------



## jstephensca

Canada

I find this whole chain to be very offensive.  A person visited a small area of a large country and based on this small sample has decided to trash 30 million people.

Not a very logical conclusion.

I deal with people from 4 countries every week (American, Chinese, British and Canadian) and I have had good, and bad experiences with all of them  BUT there is one small difference in my thinking . . . I don't trash a whole country because of one or two incidents


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Canada

I didn't TRASH the whole country, I just stated my own opinion. (Which in the United States of America - I CAN!)

And IMO I found the AREA I visited in Canada to be unfriendly, high-priced, and not worth going back.

If you find that to be offensive, then that is YOUR problem, not mine.


----------



## Gogama RV Park

Canada

One day I hope that we will be all known as inhabitants of the planet earth. Together as one.
 :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper

Canada

Well maybe that day will come when the people to the North quit looking down their noses with their perceived moral superiority.  Until then I'm sure all of our opinions will be vocally voiced since we live in free countries.  Peace, but please stay up in Canada this winter since most of the RV Parks in the Gulf States are out of commission and we need places to stay.   :laugh:    :clown: .  Just kidding of course. :evil:


----------



## Thumper

Canada

Hello all i'm new to this forum and I regestered mainly because of this thread. Snowbird I am personally sorry you had a bad expearance here in Ontario. I have over the years had a few bad expearances in both Canada and the U.S.A. but I just figured it was the luck of the draw. I continue to travel to the States to camp and shop. Yes I agree with you that our sales tax is high. Until recently the dollar difference should have covered that for you. I know its still not nice seeing it on your recept. We as canadians travel to the states and will continue to do so even knowing we pay 20% more because of the dollar exchange. Please do not put all People in Ontario into the same catagory as rude. I for one enjoy speaking to all people from all places to hear there travel expearences and great places to see. Heck when I use the comfort stations at the park I usually am gone for a hour becuse I stop to chat with someone new. One very nice couple from New York sudjested Allegany State park and we tried it . Loved it and would sudjest it to anybody looking to travel the area. We have a great Provincial Park system. I trully wish you would reconcider coming back again to Ontario and give us a try again. I would sudjest Pinery Provincial Park, Sandbanks Provincial Park, and Grundy Lake Provincial Park. Here is a link for you and others to use if you decide to travel here http://www.ontarioparks.com/ 
If you have any recomendations please send them on We are a young family with 15 years camping with 2 small kids always looking for a new place to see and explore. Again sorry for you bad expearance. Happy Rving


----------



## Phild

Canada

Before you all go offside on Canadians keep in mind that the General population of this great country has great respect for our neighbors to the south. Most of the people in this country are very friendly and love to meet new people I for one have never found a rude RVer anywhere either in the US or Canada. As for Canadians we tend to be silent allies, we come forward when you really need us, when its important,*Katrina* there were many firefighters and rescue workers that went to assist you, *911 in NY* there were over a hundred Torontonians on their way the first day to NY and you didnt even have to ask, the second day they came from all over our country and not once did you hear "hey we are here to rescue you", we went silently about our work helping where we could. *The Iran hostage *crisis we silently risked our own lives to help those Americans we could get to our embassy and then smuggled them out. *Vietnam* the hell hole war, did you know there were over 40,000 Canadian volunteers that went to assist your country? ,many died my cousin being one of them flying Air to Mud in Laos,he was left as a POW/MIA along with several thousand American boys, most distinguished themselves as great soldiers. 
Do we have some rude people? ..yes we do have some, do you have rude people? of course you do. We do have high taxes, but we also have a health care system that gaurantees every person the right to the best possible care avaliable no matter what race , what economic circumstance, or Location. So before you are too quick to ridicule just take a little time to think about who are the real friends of America in todays world.


----------



## razmango

Canada

Hi 
   we are in  victoria bc , thre are plenty  good campgrounds around ,  the state run campgrounds are your best bet ,  and at a  reasonable cost?, check out  the web  by going into google  with canadian parks  and taking it from there , you will have lots of links to check out iam sure , we done the same for the usa , and its  :laugh: good for us .

 razmango


----------



## c

Canada

We went to CA last summer, across from the Falls and found most of the people there half and half, so rude as heck and so nice. Found they let the kids run wild in the parks.  Also went to Montreal and rude rude rude.  Planning a trip to Alaska this summer and have been told folks in BC much better, Hope so. We spent alot of time on a boat before and found Canadian boater for the most part a pain and they seem to cast we are owed and should not have to pay so much because we are from Canada.
Back to RV'ers some nice some look at you like maybe you forgot to zip up.  Found most camp grounds packed, costly and run over on weekend with kids
This way I cover camping in Canada!
Some would say stay out if you don't like it, but since have to go throught to get to Alaska we will see how this section is.  And that will be a one time trip.


----------



## C Nash

Canada

C As I have said before our trip through Canada on our way to Alaska was great.  All Canadians we met were super.  Gas was expensive so fill before crossing the border. some great parks in Canada and we plan on going back. You can find nice campgrounds also. I never heard any of the campers we met and travel through Canada with complaning about the Canadians.  Go and enjoy  It's a great adventure.


----------



## c

Canada

We plan on making the most of the trip.  We have heard that the folks through BC are totaly different folks so we are looking forward to making the trip up.  Gas will be a cost that we will hate to pay but you know it has to be done.
Looking forward to our trip!


----------



## WilleyB

Canada

largest Suppliers of Oil to the USA take a look! http://www.eia.doe.gov/neic/rankings/crudebycountry.htm  Life's funny ain't it.
We're not as seperate or as different as you might think. The next time you're stopped at a railway crossing count how many CN freight cars and locomotoves you see. OH! by the way CN stands for Canadian National.    :laugh: It would seem as the US has a bigger dependancy on Canada than you may think, just as when I go grocery shopping for fresh produce this time of year I do know where it comes from


----------



## C Nash

Canada

Darn WilleyB, I thought those CN freight cars belonged to me :angry:  :laugh:


----------



## WilleyB

Canada

quotearn WilleyB, I thought those CN freight cars belonged to meCould be!,could be, yuh never knows who owns what nowdays  :laugh: 







 Willis


----------

